# Anyone going to ODU Big Blue?



## willtri4 (Oct 22, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/odubigblue/index.php

Not sure why there wasn't a thread for this already. Two of my friends and I are going.


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll be there, look for the one winning pyra


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 23, 2015)

i'll be there, look for the guy going 5:00 then DNFing 3BLD


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 25, 2015)

I lost a white Yueying with stock stickers and a red and black screwdriver. If you have one of these, please PM me.


----------

